# Need 1/4 shank 22.5 campher bit



## Millertonmary (Nov 4, 2010)

I wish to make a round birdhouse with 8 panels fitted into a circle. A 22.5 degree campher would get me there. My old craftsman router has only 1/4" shank. I've searched but find 1/2" shanks only. Anyone know if there is a 1/4" shank to be had? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Chamfer Bits
#5379 1" 22-1/2° 1-1/4" 1/4" shank

MLCS Chamfer Router Bits

========



Millertonmary said:


> I wish to make a round birdhouse with 8 panels fitted into a circle. A 22.5 degree campher would get me there. My old craftsman router has only 1/4" shank. I've searched but find 1/2" shanks only. Anyone know if there is a 1/4" shank to be had? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Millertonmary (Nov 4, 2010)

Many thanks. I have it on order.


----------

